# HEEDTA micro on ebay



## Amoeba (10 Mar 2010)

Just found somebody selling HEEDTA chelated, liquid micro on eBay.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... K:MEWAX:IT


----------



## JamesC (10 Mar 2010)

Some nice stuff they have for sale there. I've done some quick analysis for those wanting to know how it compares with Tropica's TPN.

In their listing they say to dilute 6 parts water to 1 part trace solution but I do it differently to get it the same as Tropica's and so the dosing to tank will be the same as well.

This is TPN analysis:
Fe  0.07%
Mn  0.04%
Cu  0.006%
Zn  0.002%
B  0.004%
Mo  0.002%

Add 25ml of the Mikro concentrate to 500ml of water.
Fe  0.07%
Mn  0.03%
Cu  0.005%
Zn  0.005%
B  0.01%
Mo  0.001%

As you can see they are very similar.

If you brought a single 100ml bottle the price would be Â£5 and would make up 2 litres of TPN strength solution.

They also sell a Mikro Plus concentrate which if made up as before, 25ml in 500ml water would give:
Fe  0.11%
Mn  0.05%
Cu  0.007%
Zn  0.02%
B  0.01%
Mo  0.003%

I'm going to give the Micro concentrate a go as it looks really good. They also sell quite a few other products that look interesting.

James


----------



## Amoeba (10 Mar 2010)

Hi James. A reply in no time. as I've expected  
That's the stuff I was using a year ago and was very happy with it, but then I ran out and had to switch to the trace mix from AE.

I remember you mentioning the Zn:B ration before, but did not find any details.
Could you tell a bit more about the species and the symptoms?

EDIT: They also sell a"plus" version with higher Fe content and slightly different ratios of other traces.


----------



## JamesC (10 Mar 2010)

Amoeba said:
			
		

> I remember you mentioning the Zn:B ration before, but did not find any details.
> Could you tell a bit more about the species and the symptoms?


Mainly Rotala Macrandra seems to suffer from shrivelled growth shoots. Increasing Boron seems to help loads. Tropica have the ratio of B:Zn at 2:1 whereas most DIY trace mixes tend to have more Zn than B. Adding more B to get the 2:1 ratio seems to work. May be coincidence or not. All my other plants couldn't seem to care less. I use RO water which may be part of the problem as other people who use tap water don't always have this problem, probably because the B is in the tap water. Unfortunately I can't use tap water as half my plants just die in it as it's so hard.

James


----------



## zig (10 Mar 2010)

Nice link there, postage rates very reasonable as well if you live outside the UK. I will put a couple of orders in I think.


----------



## spider72 (10 Mar 2010)

Hi guys.
That's the micro solution, which I recomend on polish forums from 2 years, for the same reason as James mentioned, similarity to TPN and PMDD + not bad chelators.
It is made in Poland and it is very cheap there, about 3 pounds per 1 liter bottle, you can make about 5-6 liters of fertilizer similar to TPN, just need to add few spoons of K2SO4 and MgSO4x7H2O

http://www.intermag.pl/en/mikro.htm
http://www.intermag.pl/en/mikro_plus.htm

I am glad that is available here now, as my CSM+B will run out quite soon.


----------



## JamesC (10 Mar 2010)

I tried to buy from them a while ago but they wouldn't ship to me unless I brought a pallet load of the stuff. What is interesting though is that the analysis is exactly the same except for the Boron which Intermag have at 2.0g per litre and the eBay seller has at 0.2g per litre. Shall contact them to find out if it is a typo.

James


----------



## Amoeba (10 Mar 2010)

Must be a typo.

        % volume %mass g/l
(B) 	0,20 	0,2 	2,0
(Cu) 	0,10 	0,1 	1,0
(Fe) 	1,50 	1,3 	15,0
(Mn) 	0,54 	0,5 	5,4
(Mo) 	0,03 	0,03 	0,3
(Zn) 	0,10 	0,1 	1,0


----------



## Mr T (10 Mar 2010)

Hi James,

Waht do you reckon to the root tabs they have on sale?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/30-ROOT-FERTI...QQptZUK_Pet_Supplies_Fish?hash=item27afbf182b

Price seems good, I want something to supplement my eco complete substrate with.

Tesco


----------



## JamesC (10 Mar 2010)

Dunno yet but I've brought some out of curiousity.

James


----------



## Mr T (10 Mar 2010)

Cool beans,

Let us know what you think when they arrive / have been tested!

Tesco


----------



## LondonDragon (10 Mar 2010)

This is the guy where I purchase the bags to ship my shrimp


----------



## JamesC (10 Mar 2010)

The seller has got back to me and it was a typo. I have corrected my first post so it now shows the correct figure.

James


----------



## Stu Worrall (10 Mar 2010)

ive bought some to give it a go on one of my tanks. pretty good saving if it works as well as TPN+


----------



## LondonDragon (10 Mar 2010)

stuworrall said:
			
		

> ive bought some to give it a go on one of my tanks. pretty good saving if it works as well as TPN+


Its not a substitute to TPN+, its a substitute to TPN, just the trace elements. You still need to dose the Macros on top of this.


----------



## Stu Worrall (10 Mar 2010)

ah, cheers paulo. must have misread the first page.  Ive been doing 2/3 TPN and 1/3 TPN+ for a while on my tanks anyway so I can try it with this mix as Ive got some of the +


----------



## LondonDragon (10 Mar 2010)

stuworrall said:
			
		

> ah, cheers paulo. must have misread the first page.  Ive been doing 2/3 TPN and 1/3 TPN+ for a while on my tanks anyway so I can try it with this mix as Ive got some of the +


Yep and you can buy some dry salts and make a Macro mixture for a fraction of the price also


----------



## Stu Worrall (10 Mar 2010)

mm, dry salts. its all crazy magic stuff you know!


----------



## spider72 (10 Mar 2010)

Here is simple receipt how to make TPN or TPN+ using this mix, which I have posted some time ago on polish forum.

TPN similar
To 300ml of water add:
"Mikro" concentrate: 23ml
MgSO4x7H2O: 17g (approx. 4 level spoons, 20ml of dry powder)
K2SO4: 8.6g (approx. 1 level spoon, 5ml of dry powder)
add more water up to 500ml and stir.

TPN+ similar
to 300ml of water add:
"Mikro" concentrate: 23ml
MgSO4x7H2O: 17g (approx. 4 level spoons, 20ml of dry powder)
KNO3: 48g (approx. 8.5 level spoon, 43ml of dry powder)
KH2PO4: 2.2g (approx. 0.5 level spoon, 2.5ml of dry powder)
add more water up to 500ml and stir.

I hope I did not make any mistakes in my calcs, but if so, I am sure James will correct me.


If you want to use this concentrate in EI dosing instead of CSM+B mentioned in example for 20 galon tank in Clive article http://www.ukaps.org/EI.htm , than:

instead of


			
				ceg4048 said:
			
		

> add 8 * 1/16 tsp => Â½ teaspoon to 200 ml of water and dose 25 ml two times per week



do
_add 10ml of "Mikro" concentrate to 190ml of water and dose 25ml two times per week._


----------



## addam (26 Jun 2011)

Hi,

The previous ebay link is too old.

Are you talking about this product?

http://cgi.ebay.com/MIKRO-PLUS-Aquarium ... 27b7a6f486


----------

